

OpenBSD 2014 Fundraising Campaign at $146 000 - openbsddesktop
http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2014.html
Just a little bit missing :)
======
openbsddesktop
Don't forget to donate:

[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2014.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2014.html)

Thanks!

